# Corn or flour tortillas??



## themonkeytree (Mar 21, 2009)

I am curious if people like corn or flour tortillas more.  I like flour tortillas , but my mom always buys corn, because she only likes corn tortillas.  So it got me thinking if people have a prefernce or like both of them equally.


----------



## Wyogal (Mar 21, 2009)

I like corn, my husband likes flour.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 21, 2009)

Flour for burritos, quesidillas, and buttering and munching on; corn for my homemade tacos.  I actually make my meat from a roast, shred the beef and then put the beef in two corn tortillas and deep fry them.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 21, 2009)

It depends on the recipe and the mood I'm in.  I use both regularly.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 21, 2009)

I favor corn...9 times out of 10


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 22, 2009)

I like both - for different purposes. Flour for quesadillas, burritos, fajitas, chimichangas, and wrap sandwiches. Corn for tacos, nachos, enchiladas, buttered and rolled like bread with salsa, and everything else.


----------



## mbasiszta (Mar 22, 2009)

Michael in FtW said:


> I like both - for different purposes. Flour for quesadillas, burritos, fajitas, chimichangas, and wrap sandwiches. Corn for tacos, nachos, enchiladas, buttered and rolled like bread with salsa, and everything else.


I agree, Mike. I like them both, but it really depends what your are making. I just went to try a new Mexican restaurant and they served flour cheese and onion enchiladas. It just wasn't right. Enchiladas taste better with corn tortillas, for instance.

I asked the waiter, and he said I could order corn tortillas, but they would take longer.  

And I love my tacos with hard corn tortillas. Burritos: gotabe flour!

Happy cooking and eating Mexican food, my favorite cuisine of all - the hotter the better!


----------



## Cooksie (Mar 22, 2009)

I have to agree with Michael FtW.  I like them both, just depends on the purpose.


----------



## mcnerd (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm in agreement for both.  Each has their meal type and I'm an equal opportunity cook.


----------



## Asmodean (Mar 22, 2009)

Definitely corn for almost everything!


----------



## Clienta (Mar 22, 2009)

I like freshly made corn tortillas.  We are lucky we have a tortilla factory  around the corner from our house. Although the "fresh" flour tortillas you buy at CostCo & have to cook are good too.  I do not eat the prepared & packaged tortillas at the grocery store, yuck!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 22, 2009)

Another vote for both depending on what I'm in the mood for & what I plan to make with them.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 22, 2009)

My favorite is the flour, I like to cut them for chips and deep fry them or take one load it up with pepper jack cheese, nuke til the cheese melts yummy but I like the corn for tacos and enchiladas..So both are used here
kadesma


----------



## SierraCook (Mar 22, 2009)

Most of the time I use flour, but for enchiladas and some layered dishes I use corn.  I like fajitas better with corn.  I like the others have said it just depends on what I am eating or cooking.


----------



## luvs (Mar 22, 2009)

flour tortillas. unless it's tacos, i prefer them. it's textural.


----------



## radhuni (Mar 23, 2009)

We prepare a tortilla like food with rice powder.


----------

